# Easter Bunny Spam



## vaalboy (21/4/14)

Wow, we've been nuked.

Mods are going to be busy today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (21/4/14)

hehe yep, don't want to be a mod today


----------



## Tornalca (21/4/14)

Makes Tapatalk browsing unusable. Can't view the timeline. 

Sent from Galaxy S5 LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW (21/4/14)

Yip. They seem to have been hard at work though.

Nice and clean now


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/14)

@denizenx has been all over them like a rash and nuked the SOB's! All is well again!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vaalboy (21/4/14)

Thanks Rob.


----------



## Silver (21/4/14)

Well done @denizenx 
You nuked it before I saw anything
Shows why its important to have a team of admins and mods

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## BhavZ (21/4/14)

Well done @denizenx!


----------



## Andre (21/4/14)

Yes, thanks...when I arrived all was well.


----------



## ET (21/4/14)

once i figured out what to click and where it was a doddle

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silverbear (21/4/14)

Well done @denizenx, and thanks


----------

